# Weitere Gildendaten vom Gildenmeiseter...



## Kelgan (16. Februar 2005)

Erstmal Gratz zu dem super Teil....


Eine Sache fehlt mir allerdings noch ;-)

Es wäre praktisch, wenn man als Gildenmeister weitere Informationen zur Gild ehinzufügen könnte, z.B. URL der Gildeseite. Somit können Leute einfacher mit der Gild ein Kontakt treten.


----------

